# Error Code 0x8007007e on XP



## DiscGo

Ok guys. I am in trouble. I need some serious help. I am visiting my in-laws for the week and having some PC troubles. I tried to update my borther-in-law’s  laptop to have XP SP3. The Service pack failed to install successfully. I did a system restore and now at the windows welcome screen I get this message:
“A Problem is Preventing windows from accurately checking the license for this computer. error code 0x8007007e”

I can boot his laptop into Safe Mode with Command Prompt but Safemode with networking gives me the same  error message of “A Problem is Preventing windows from accurately checking the license for this computer. error code 0x8007007e”.

Steps I have tried:
1.	System restore- I tried a system restore (from command prompt) but windows gives me a message  saying the system restore has been disabled and that I can re-enable it from normal mode (which I of course cannot enter).
2.	ReEnabled the Crypotgraphic services- Control Panel \ Admin tools\ Services\ Ctryptographic Services  but there was not improvement.
3.	I have tried selective start up but it did not help
4.	I tried to uninstall SP3, but it was not visible from add or remove programs and “my computer” still displays SP2 as being installed.
5.	regsvr32 msxml3.dll in Command Prompt but it didn’t seem to be an msxml issue because it didn’t help.
6.	Chkdsk /r- Nothing.


I also tried following a couple of online tutorials which weren’t really helpful. I tred to boot to his “back cd” but it was backed up in correctly and it didn’t work. My usb drive does not working because we are in safemode. I am unable to access the internet because I can’t get on the PC outside of Safemode with Command Prompt. If anyone has any ideas, I’d really appreciate them.


----------



## Mitch?

do you know if his copy of XP is legit?


----------



## terii

http://www.updatexp.com/support-files/0x8007007e.pdf


----------



## DiscGo

I found the solution here:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249

Use the hidden $NtServicePackUninstall$ folder
1.	Click Start, click Run, type c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe in the Open box, and then click OK.
2.	When the Windows XP Service Pack 3 Removal Wizard starts, click Next.
3.	Follow the instructions on the screen to remove Windows XP SP3. 

Thanks everyone!
P.S. (And yes the copy is legit  )


----------

